
From Zero to $100k in Sales: Don Shares the Fast Paced Story of His NYC Farm - microgreensguy
https://microgreenology.com/finest-foods/
======
microgreensguy
Don started his business in his parents basement and quickly expanded to a
robust farm serving the local community. Last year he reached $100,000 in
sales. His approach to business helped the farm increase sales by 50% during
COVID-19.

